# HOME SWEET HOME 40g breeder sorority



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a 20g long for my sorority but now I have 16 girls(so far) and got a bigger tank. A 40g breeder for them, so here is the new tank.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's beautiful! I wish I had a tank that nice! Amazing job!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, that is by far the best tank I think I have seen


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

...........Wow.. that is.. amazing in soooooooo many ways I'm so jealous.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That tank is amazing. I love the fence and the home. Just for looks, you could put an airtube in the house and have the air come out of the chimeny. Are all 16 girls in that one 40 gal tank? Are those plants live or silk? How often are you going to clean it? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy smokes that is a gorgeous tank!!!!!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

STUNNING tank!!!! It looks like a underwater garden.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

oh never mind the chimeny is closed!


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow. I'm SO jelous that tank is just AMAZING!!


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone...I really love the way it came out. Yes all 16 girls are in there and they all get along great and planning on a few more. All the plants are soft plastic...softer than the ones at Petco and Petsmart.


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

AWESOME TANK!!!!! It really is. Great job. Where did you get the wall in the front?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Where did you get the plants,walls,dritwood, and grass??? I know the house came from petco.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

The stone walls, small pink plants and tall green plant on right side in back - www.bigalsonline.com
Tree - Walmart
House - Petco
All the green plants and the purple one in the back - http://www.uxsight.com/category/66792/plastic-plants.html

just so you all know...the last website...the plants ship from china...not cheap...but I like the selection better than any of the plants I find here in the US.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I can see why those are very nice plants!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow where did you get them?! I need fake plants for my guppy breeding tank, I have horrible luck with live plants. :S


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ggaaahhhh i want! gorgeous!


----------



## lunalove199 (Jul 30, 2010)

I absolutely love your tank, its beautiful. :]


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Your tank is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

I like the plants, but prefer a more natural look myself. Each to their own though!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

ok... I WANT IT!  I think thats the cutest thing! When I get older, I'm SOO doing a cottage theme!! Can the bettas go inside the house??


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

I typically go for the natural look but seeing your setup gives me 2nd thoughts, haha.

Nice job on the setup


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

That's awesome! Bigger tanks have so many more possibilities as far as decorations go.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

This is the most amazing tank I have seen in my entire life. I'm in love with it's awesomeness 

:notworthy: *bows to awesome tank*


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

How did you get the "grass" on the bottom of the tank??


----------



## NyxDracona (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahaha, that's fantastic! I love it.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

How much did the tank cost total? it's gorgeous!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Very lovely. As someone else stated, I normally don't like the look of un-natural tanks (despite having on myself). They so often come off as tacky and cheap. Yours does not, though I do think that you probably put enough money into this one.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I like natural looking tanks myself. I just wanted something pretty with some pink for my first 20g sorority and then after I bought the 40g I decided to do something cute and fun.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

That is amazing!!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Uh, guys? Year old thread.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

i literally squaled "Ohhh my gosh that is so cuuuuuuuute!!!!" when I saw your tank. hahaha... WOW, amazing job! I want one just like it! I feel right at home!!  haha


----------



## Nexangelus (Apr 29, 2011)

That... Is magnificent. You've kindled a burning desire in me to create a tank like this.


----------



## Sarahlydear (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! I love it! It's soo cute! Great job.  and your girls look very happy.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Normally I'm one to chastise about necrobumping but I am going to add that that is the best aquascape with plastic plants I've ever seen. Really good job.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Uh, guys? Year old thread.



Urgh. I hate when this happens. I am not in the habit of checking the original post date so I automatically assume when it is at the top it is new. Sorry. :-(


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

It's totally fine, just a bit annoying when others are still complimenting it when the OP is looonnngg gone.  haha.


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

That is literally the most amazing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

OP is always here...lol.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

rlw said:


> OP is always here...lol.


*
LOLOLOL. *


That was great, rlw.
Usually, OP's of old threads arent.

But omg, lol lol lol.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol!!!

...that's meant to be in caps, but theres something on here that gets rid of my capslock :/


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

You need lower case as well as caps in order for caps to work.

Even if its just a letter, lol! SO IF I TALK LIKE THIS, HAAAYYYWOOOOOO YEAAHHHH, its okay because I have lower case to balance it out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

OP.. any updated pics of the tank? I was just looking at a 40 breeder at petsmart the other day and thought I'd like to put my breeder girls in something that size if I could afford it.


----------

